

Aristotle's first mover theorem is is a number theory - gizi
https://firstmovernumbertheory.wordpress.com/aristotles-first-mover-theorem-is-perfectly-sound-in-terms-of-modern-math-2

======
TNorthover
Grade A bullshit. You should get in contact with any farmers you know, they'd
pay good money for this quality merchandise.

